# Phrag. besseae v. flavum x manzurii



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2017)

I don't think this has been named yet. First bloom seedling.


----------



## eteson (Oct 11, 2017)

Lovely! Yes, it is Manzur La Aldea.


----------



## abax (Oct 11, 2017)

Beautiful bloom and a nice preview. I have one in spike
at the moment and I appreciate the lovely photo.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Oct 12, 2017)

Very very nice Dot. Thanks for sharing


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2017)

Yep Manzur, but eventually I think it will be changed to Hanne Popow.  Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## e-spice (Oct 12, 2017)

Very cute.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 12, 2017)

Love it! Great form and color.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 12, 2017)

Super cute!
David


----------



## blondie (Oct 12, 2017)

Very nice flower lovley colour and lovely looking plant


----------



## eteson (Oct 12, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Yep Manzur, but eventually I think it will be changed to Hanne Popow.  Yay besseae hybrids!


Yes, we reduced manzurii to a form status and others think that it is a var... in any case it seems to me very fine if RHS keeps manzurii and schlimii for reg. purposes.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 12, 2017)

eteson said:


> Yes, we reduced manzurii to a form status and others think that it is a var... in any case it seems to me very fine if RHS keeps manzurii and schlimii for reg. purposes.



I hope so.

Thanks for the name, Eliseo. I discovered I entered besseae as the pod parent, when I should have entered manzurii.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Oct 14, 2017)

Looooooove!!! My heart is melting :smitten:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 15, 2017)

Very nice and interesting flower! Love it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2017)

Here is the second seedling to flower. Very similar to the first.


----------



## abax (Oct 29, 2017)

I wonder if eventually a pure white will be made from some cross with this plant.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 30, 2017)

I like the pink blush. Can the blush be bred stronger?


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 2, 2017)

I like that coloration a lot :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Jaicigy (Nov 4, 2017)

Very interesting color and form...enjoy!


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 4, 2017)

So nice!


----------



## John M (Nov 8, 2017)

That is really nice!


----------



## Wendy (Nov 8, 2017)

Sweet flower!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2017)

Nice. I think this hybrid has a lighter color than lots of Hanne Popow Semi-flavum because of the manzurii.


----------

